

Are Tech Companies Overvalued? Top Investors Think So - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/15/tech-company-valuations/

======
coreymgilmore
Examples: WhatsApp...~$19B, very little revenue.

Snapchat (almost bought by FB) for $3B, zero revenue.

------
jesusmichael
Well duh.... 40x revenue for airbnb...

